
Memes got weaponized: A short history - prostoalex
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614572/political-war-memes-disinformation/
======
planetzero
Memes never got 'weaponized'. They are now being used for something you
personally disagree with. IE: The right is now using memes as much as the
left..and now some sort of a stand needs to be taken.

This has always been the case with memes. The original person in the picture
most likely has no idea that it's being used for a meme and most likely
wouldn't want it to be used.

------
tal8d
[https://www.warrensmemeteam.com/home](https://www.warrensmemeteam.com/home)

"️Wagons: Run Warren Wagons, our answer to Trump Trains, to increase network
strength."

wow, the stupidity of that is hard to explain... it seems like the product of
a cargo cult: "Quick, think of a vehicle that starts with the letter 'W'!
Yeah, wagon - the first letter of the word is all that matters, no other
property is relevant. Also, lets use the Wheel of Dharma and call it a wagon
wheel... our side will love the fedora tip (kek) to 4chan racial humor!"

